# طريقة استخلاص النحاس بحمض النيتريك



## 1خالد يونس1 (18 مايو 2012)

الرجاء من الاخوة الكرام المختصين الافادة بكيفية استخلاص النحاس بحمض النيتريك للضرورة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (25 مايو 2012)

الرجاء من جميع الاخوة المختصين الرد والافادة فى هذا الموضوع للاهمية


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (6 أغسطس 2012)

الاخوة الكرام اريد افادتى بالمادة التى تقوم بترسيب النحاس الذائب فى حمض النيتريك وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

